# Live bait on Hatteras island



## Guest (Mar 14, 2017)

Are there any tackle shops that sell live shrimp in Hatteras island. I know from fishing in the keys that often times live bait can make a huge difference. Thanks for any information.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

brob757 said:


> Are there any tackle shops that sell live shrimp in Hatteras island. I know from fishing in the keys that often times live bait can make a huge difference. Thanks for any information.


No tackle shops stock live shrimp. In the summer I cast net live shrimps in the Sound for bait. It is a struggle getting the mullet and shrimp to the pier, alive and kicking, but worth it especially when bait is hard to come by.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Welcome back Garboman, it's been some time since your last check in, 
Any update on your quest


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Jollymon said:


> Welcome back Garboman, it's been some time since your last check in,
> Any update on your quest


My quest has hit a wall called Winter.

33 Degrees this morning with a cranking NW. 

Garbos, Big ones took over the Point, Sandbars are somewhere probably eating Big Drum. At this point the score is 130 Large Sharks tagged and 0 Big Drum.

It is pretty depressing to me, to set the hook into an 7'-10' Garbo and have a slow motion slugfest until I decide the Shark is close enough to break off. I leave the Sharks in the water, why risk injury for a $3 rig? Seen some folks do absolutely stupid things getting these Big Sharks on the beach to photograph. In-experienced new Surf fisherman are wading out in the water up to their waist with a 8 foot Sandbar hooked and angry on the shock line....

No Big Drum that I know of taken with the exception of the 2 by the Farmer. The Drum are somewhere off shore waiting for water warm enough to push the Sandbars out of the surf area. They may be on the North side of the Point somewhere but the Surf is cranking right now and I am in a wait mode.

My mullet were getting old sitting around not fishing, so I donated them to the Buzzard Family.

Sound is all whitecaps at the moment, I may net a fresh cooler full of Mullet to have standby baits if the conditions improve. Got spoiled by Feb's warm temps, and we are paying for it now.

If Avon Pier was open, would be out there but getting sandblasted in order to hook up to Garbo's and freezing on top of that is too much for me at the moment.

Into next week looks like more of the same. May just Puppy Drum fish in the Sound with grubs, until the SW winds come back to heat this Island up again....


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

The redheaded fella called me yesterday. From what he was saying , sounds like you might be casting to far out Garbo. He said the two caught were about 10 feet off the beach. He said the sharks were almost up on the sand also. Good luck on your quest. Right now the smell of salt water and a line in the water sounds dam good to me. Its 14 degrees at 10:30 am and the wind is hard here.


----------

